# Micromaster 420 und Profibus



## steven001 (24 November 2008)

Hallo,

ich bräucht mal wieder eure Hilfe.
Wir haben einen Mircomaster 420 an unserem Profilbus angeschlossen. Und das Modul 0 PKW, 2PZD (PP03) eingebunden. Die Adressen haben wir bei den Eingängen und Ausgängen auf 50...53 gelegt.

In der Symboltabelle haben wir nun das Symbol Steuerwort1 mit der Adresse AW 50 und das Symbol Steuerwort2 mit der Adresse AW 52 eingetragen.

Das Steuerwort1 (AW 50) setzen wir auf W#16#47F - was vorlauf sein sollte.
Doch egal was wir im Steuerwort2 eintragen, wir bekommen immer den Fehler F070 (Sollwertfehler).

Was machen wir denn falsch?

mfg
Steven


----------



## HaDi (24 November 2008)

Also im Handbuch steht was von CB-Sollwertfehler und Telegrammausfallzeit sowie ein Verweis auf die Alarme 702-704. Diese wiederum deuten auf Busprobleme hin (CB-Baugruppe, Buskabel/-stecker, CPU).

Läuft denn der Profibus soweit ?
Was steht im Statuswort ?
Gibt´s Einträge im Diagnosepuffer ?


Grüße von HaDi


----------



## steven001 (24 November 2008)

Hm,

da steht ja...



> - Kommunikationsbaugruppe (CB) und Kommunikationspartner prüfen.
> - Verbindung mit Kommunikationspartner und gültiges Steuerwort sicherstellen (siehe A0702 / A0703 /
> A0704)



Ich denke, dass der MM 420 richtig eingebunden ist - somit sende ich evtl. ein falschen Steuerwort? Aber ich habe schon viel zum Thema hier im Forum und auf der Siemensseite gelesen - da steht Steuerwort1 soll W#16#47F sein, oder? Muss ich da die Flanke von Bit 0 nehmen?

Oder ist das Steuerwort2 falsch? Hab gelesen es kann von 0001 bis 4000 Hex sein - doch 1, 2, 4, 8 geht nicht.


----------



## HaDi (24 November 2008)

Du solltest erst mal W#16#47E ins Steuerwort reinschreiben und dann auf W#16#47F ändern.
Interessant wäre aber immer noch der Inhalt des Statusworts ...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## steven001 (24 November 2008)

Das Modell steht an der Uni - das reiche ich morgen mal nach


----------



## volker (24 November 2008)

sind parameter 700 und 1000 auf 6?

schau dir mal mm4_stds.zip von meiner hp an

wiehadi erwähnt hat am besten erst den stop (47e) senden und dann den start (47f)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 November 2008)

Habt ihr das richtige Modul in der HW-Config (Bestellnummer vergleichen) Irgendwann gab es da mal einen neuen Ausgabestand oder irgendeine Änderung

Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus das die Profibusverbindung steht und der MM420 online zu sehen ist.


----------



## steven001 (27 November 2008)

Hi,

hat etwas länger gedauert.

Wir haben nun die Software STARTER und sind auch verbunden. Doch unsere Worte die wir "senden" kommen auf INWORD1 und INWORD2 an. INWORD1 ist auch das Steuerwort1 aber INWORD2 nicht das Steuerwort2? Da habe ich wohl einen Gedankenfehler. Wie schreibe/sende ich genau das Steuerwort 2? Einfach in AW 52 schreiben geht nicht.


----------



## volker (27 November 2008)

hättest du dir das programm welches ich erwähnt habe angesehen wüsstes du es.


----------



## steven001 (27 November 2008)

Habe ich ....

Ich schau noch einmal.


----------



## volker (27 November 2008)

fc60 und 61 sind für dich ermal entscheident.
der sollwert gehört in die pzd-adresse


----------



## steven001 (27 November 2008)

Hm,

schade, dass Du es mir nicht sagen kannst - kann es an Deinem Programm nicht erkennen - zumal ich mit Graph und SCL arbeite.

Evtl. kann mir ein Anderer erklären, wie ich das Steuerwort (oder HSW) sende.


----------



## steven001 (27 November 2008)

Hm, noch einmal ein Nachtrag:

Wenn ich den Motor über die Starter-Sofrware starte (mit 50Hz) schreibt sie in das INWORD0 047fH und in 1 4000H. So...

Das selbe schreibe ich auch über den Profibus doch er dreht nicht? Und im Zustandwort ist bis auf das Bit 2 Betrieb alles identisch.

Zustandwort =  1111 1010 0011 0001 oder F931


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 November 2008)

WIE schreibst du denn die Worte in den Umrichter ???? Und kannst du mit STARTER sehen ob sie auch wirklich ankommen ?


----------



## steven001 (27 November 2008)

PC ist uns abgestürzt - neu gestartet - jetzt läuft es.*ROFL*

Komisch...

Aber einen herzlichen Danke an euch.


----------



## steven001 (27 November 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> WIE schreibst du denn die Worte in den Umrichter ???? Und kannst du mit STARTER sehen ob sie auch wirklich ankommen ?


 
Einfach PAW 50 := w#16#47f und PAW 52 := w#16#4000 allerdings verschachtelt in Graph und SCL.


----------



## steven001 (4 Dezember 2008)

steven001 schrieb:


> Einfach PAW 50 := w#16#47f und PAW 52 := w#16#4000 allerdings verschachtelt in Graph und SCL.


 
So, ganz richtig läuft es immer noch nicht - denn egal ob ich PAW 52 := W#16#4000 (sollte 50Hz sein) oder W#16#2666 (sollte 30Hz sein) sende, dreht er mit 39,30Hz? Ist das 2. PAW (PAW 52) evtl. nicht automatisch die Sollfrequenz? Denn das Anlaufen/Stoppen mit PAW 50 := W#16#47f/PAW 50 := W#16#47e klappt?

mfg


----------

